# Moultrie Dig. camera pics, Phil you might want to look at these



## Branchminnow (Oct 5, 2005)

Tese are a few pics from the back yard. (BTW no corn there just white oak acorns)


----------



## Branchminnow (Oct 5, 2005)

Another one


----------



## Branchminnow (Oct 5, 2005)

I put this one here so that some of you could see that this camera is a little more responsive to movement than you think.


----------



## Nugefan (Oct 5, 2005)

what model camera , looks like it does great >...


----------



## Branchminnow (Oct 5, 2005)

Nugefan said:
			
		

> what model camera , looks like it does great >...


Just one of the little cheap 1.3 megapixels cost me 100.00 


Dont know the model #


----------



## GeauxLSU (Oct 5, 2005)

Are you gonna' make me actually put mine in a tree?  It's easier to just look at it on the shelf at home and think it doesn't work.


----------



## Branchminnow (Oct 5, 2005)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> Are you gonna' make me actually put mine in a tree?  It's easier to just look at it on the shelf at home and think it doesn't work.


If you listen to most around here that is the best thing to do with it.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Oct 5, 2005)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> Are you gonna' make me actually put mine in a tree?  It's easier to just look at it on the shelf at home and think it doesn't work.


  Phil
We hung one next to a feeder with a 256meg card in it and in 7 days had 499 pics and over 20 videos
Go hang your camera!


----------



## one_shot_no_mor (Oct 5, 2005)

*Is the clock set?*

I ain't buyin' the time stamp...


----------



## Branchminnow (Oct 5, 2005)

I set it at one time but the battery I used was dead and I did not reset the time on it.

The time lapse is ok though.


----------



## Uncle T (Oct 5, 2005)

Good Pics!  I need to see if someone wants to let their Moultrie go cheap.


----------



## horsecreek (Oct 6, 2005)

how far between pics (minutes) do yall set the cameras on a "feeder" type location?
mine is at every 3 min now? would lowering to 2 minutes make deer hesitant to staying and feeding?


----------



## Branchminnow (Oct 11, 2005)

*Phil*

Here is another I got.


----------



## Branchminnow (Oct 11, 2005)

There is a big boy back there he is just camera shy.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Oct 11, 2005)

Branchminnow said:
			
		

> Here is another I got.


Will you come hang mine for me?


----------



## Branchminnow (Oct 11, 2005)

Sure all I want is achance to see you do some of that physical labor that yyou keep on      about!


----------



## GeauxLSU (Oct 11, 2005)

Branchminnow said:
			
		

> Sure all I want is achance to see you do some of that physical labor that yyou keep on      about!


You'll have to pay admission.


----------



## dixie (Oct 12, 2005)

Minner, your right, after reading some of the posts about them I started thinking I needed to return it, but here's why I don't.


----------



## Branchminnow (Oct 12, 2005)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> You'll have to pay admission.


Ill give 10 bucks for an hour but I get to bring my video cam.


----------



## Branchminnow (Oct 12, 2005)

dixie said:
			
		

> Minner, your right, after reading some of the posts about them I started thinking I needed to return it, but here's why I don't.


----------



## dixie (Oct 12, 2005)

*one sent*

to me by one of our members.


----------



## Branchminnow (Oct 12, 2005)

Doggone thats a good un!


----------

